# What's The Best Card Reader Option (Intuit, PayPal, Square)



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

The benefits I see to offering this option (when appropriate):
- Keeps it cashless
- Additional option for providing gratuity
- Card tips, seem to be, higher than cash tips
- Providing multiple options, would seem to, allow riders 1- options and 2- let's the brand awareness of each company to work for itself.

In my experience, 8 out of 10, Lyft riders tip. Compared to 2 out of 10 Uber riders. Which tells me that riders, when given the option, and not misinformed, do and will tip. Additionally, Lyft riders tip at a higher amount, being that it is cashless... I assume.

I would love some input from those partners who are actually using Mobile Checkout/Card Readers.

Are you offering multiple Mobile Checkout options? 

If just one option, why did you decide on the provider you are using?*
*
If you were already using mobile checkout for another business venture, would you recommend it for the sole purpose of ride-share driving?

Note: I hope for insightful replies. I came in this game after the grate rates some of you were getting. I do not have the same expectations as some. I hope with this thread to learn more from those who are using these mobile checkout solutions*. *Thanks in advance for keeping it informative and positive.*

Have A Profitable Day!*


----------



## werkmsa (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm new, and haven't even drive yet (still waiting for my background check to go through) I was wondering why we would need a mobile check out or card reader if everything is done through the app.

Thanks!


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

Card readers are for TIPS.......


----------



## werkmsa (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> The benefits I see to offering this option (when appropriate):
> - Keeps it cashless
> - Additional option for providing gratuity
> - Card tips, seem to be, higher than cash tips
> ...


Paypal works just fine for us.

Super simple, seconds to complete.

BTW, Its called 'cash desensitization' in the psychological world of the 'new economy'.

People spend MORE, freely and happily, when its on a card versus cash in hand.

(Think credit card companies figured this out LOOONG ago? I think so. LOL )


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

PayPal - Don't trust them from a customer with 10 yrs exp with them. With Square, you have the money in your bank the next day. Check Google for complaints against PayPal. ALL my friends that used PayPal have switched to Square.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Square, hands down.......


----------

